# crop conversion



## april (Apr 17, 2012)

hi evryone!
after a few years of waiting for the 5d3, at long last, I can already upgrade my 50d to FF. Still I'm thinking of keeping the 50d as a 2nd bodyor a back up. 

Problem is I was planning to get a wide angle lens to go with my setup but i'm being comfused with the crop to FF values in lenses since I was looking at EF 17-40mm or EF-S 10-22mm. From what I understand the EF 17-40mm on a crop sensor is 27.2-64mm. 
*Now the question is does this crop conversion apply to the 10-22mm? * The point of confusion for me is that the EF-S lenses were designed only for crop sensors so does this mean the 1.6 factor is not in effect?

thanks a lot!


----------



## chrysek (Apr 17, 2012)

april said:


> hi evryone!
> after a few years of waiting for the 5d3, at long last, I can already upgrade my 50d to FF.



Few years of waiting for the 5d3???? Wow, April  what a statement )))


----------



## Terry Rogers (Apr 17, 2012)

The 10 - 22 can only be attached to a crop camera. It is the equivalent to a 16 - 35 on a full frame (10 - 22 x 1.6). to put it another way, if you put the 10-22 on your 50d, you'll get the same angle of view as the 16-35 on your ff.


----------



## dr croubie (Apr 17, 2012)

Focal length is focal length, no matter what camera it was designed for.
The only difference between EF and EFs is that EFs lenses won't fit on your 1/5D body, and that the image circle is smaller (so even if it could mount, you'd get lovely black borders).
So, a 10mm lens will always be a 10mm lens. You could (theoretically) mount it on a 1/2" P&S sensor camera, or on a 4x5" Large Format camera, the focal length will still be 10mm (with even bigger black borders).

FOV Crop-factor is just that, Field Of View, it still doesn't change the focal length.
So, a 10mm lens on a 50D will look the same as if you mount a 10x1.6=16mm lens on a 5D.
If you mount a 20mm lens on a 50D, you'll get the same field-of-view as if you mount a 20x1.6=32mm lens on a 5D.
The "x1.6" is just an easy way for people moving between APS-C and 35mm to figure out what focal lengths they need to get the same Field of View as they're used to on the other system.


----------



## D.Sim (Apr 17, 2012)

april said:


> hi evryone!
> after a few years of waiting for the 5d3, at long last, I can already upgrade my 50d to FF. Still I'm thinking of keeping the 50d as a 2nd bodyor a back up.
> 
> Problem is I was planning to get a wide angle lens to go with my setup but i'm being comfused with the crop to FF values in lenses since I was looking at EF 17-40mm or EF-S 10-22mm. From what I understand the EF 17-40mm on a crop sensor is 27.2-64mm.
> ...



17-40 is 27.2-64 on a crop and 17-40 on an FF. You don't need to do any conversions when you have an FF, WYSIWYG as far as any lens focal length goes.

Also: A slight correction: EF-S lenses are designed for Canon Crop (APS-C) CAMERAS, not just sensors. They can't mount onto an FF camera. or an APS-H sensor for that matter


----------



## april (Apr 17, 2012)

thanks for the replies guys!

my idea was to get a 10-22 to pair with my 50d and keep it as a 2nd body thinking that the *FOV* is as it is on the 50d since EF-s lenses are designed for crop canon camera bodies. Well I guess my 2cents is wrong.

the truth is i'm getting a 5d3 by 1st week of july tha's why i'm trying to convince myself not to. It's a matter of 5d3 + used 10-22mm  *vs.* 5d2 + 100macroL+17-40L. the reason why I want the 5d3 is low light capability and AF for use in indoor musical events and some community activities.


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 17, 2012)

april said:


> It's a matter of 5d3 + used 10-22mm  *vs.* 5d2 + 100macroL+17-40L. the reason why I want the 5d3 is low light capability and AF for use in indoor musical events and some community activities.



The 10-22 is an EF-S lens and does not fit the 5D3


----------



## april (Apr 18, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> april said:
> 
> 
> > It's a matter of 5d3 + used 10-22mm  *vs.* 5d2 + 100macroL+17-40L. the reason why I want the 5d3 is low light capability and AF for use in indoor musical events and some community activities.
> ...



I wanted it for my 50d as I don't have a wide angle lens.


----------



## nitsujwalker (Apr 18, 2012)

What lenses do you already have?


----------



## D.Sim (Apr 18, 2012)

april said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > april said:
> ...



Oddly, i didn't get that from the post. I was about to say the same thing brian did.
FWIW, the 5D + 17-40 will come *close* to the 10-22, but the 16-35 is pretty much bang on the FF equivalent


----------



## april (Apr 18, 2012)

nitsujwalker said:


> What lenses do you already have?



24-105mmf4L
70-200f2.8 IS II
efs 60-macro
ef 50mmf1.8


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 18, 2012)

april said:


> 24-105mmf4L
> 70-200f2.8 IS II
> efs 60-macro
> ef 50mmf1.8



If you don't mind carrying 2 bodies, then get then 5DIII. The ef-s 10-22 is competitive against the much more expensive 16-35L II but is slower by about a stop, which does not matter most of the time. The ef-s 10-22 is sharper than the 17-40L. Use your 50D for your less common shots (ultrawide and macro and at the longest focal lengths) and use the 5DIII for everything else.

With the ef-s 60mm and the 70-200, I don't think it'd be a high priority to upgrade to the 100L unless you do a lot of macro work and need IS. You might find that it'd be preferable to upgrade your fast prime instead.

Even if you choose to get the 5DII instead of the 5DIII, try out your existing kit with it and then decide which lens to get next.


----------



## april (Apr 18, 2012)

Random Orbits said:


> april said:
> 
> 
> > 24-105mmf4L
> ...



yeah agree on that, upon thinking about it for days I guess that's the way to go. I just wish I'd be lucky to get a good copy of the 5d3 the only thing I'm worrying now is the DPP issue I don't care about the light leak issue as I normally take photos with the lens cap off ;D 

thanks to everyone


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 18, 2012)

april said:


> I just wish I'd be lucky to get a good copy of the 5d3 the only thing I'm worrying now is the DPP issue I don't care about the light leak issue as I normally take photos with the lens cap off ;D
> 
> thanks to everyone



DPP has just been updated


----------

